# As morals colapse, S could HTF!



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/08/2...d-running-toddler-fight-club/?test=latestnews

It seems daily I see things that make me shake my head.
Our society is becoming numb to things our grand parents 
would be crying over.


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

Stories like this make me so thankful that I'm able to be a stay at home mom. I'm so disturbed by the direction society is heading. It doesn't help when shows like Toddlers in Tiaras, "Here comes Honey Boo Boo" and Dance Moms are encouraging adults to treat their kids like cash cows instead of valuable members of society.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

I will not let dance mom's or such shows to be on in my house.
There are too many "let's be angry" shows on TV.
Bridzilla
Dancemoms
Cheaters
etc, etc.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Moby76065 said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/08/2...d-running-toddler-fight-club/?test=latestnews
> 
> It seems daily I see things that make me shake my head.
> Our society is becoming numb to things our grand parents
> would be crying over.


Ever read rise and fall of the Roman empire?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I've always been of the opinion that Children Beauty Pageants are just dens of inequity where pedophiles and other deviants could gather. Just looking into the soul-dead eyes of some of those kids is almost enough to incite me to violence.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Magus said:


> Ever read rise and fall of the Roman empire?


Why the Hell would I want to read something I'm LIVING now?


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Moby76065 said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/08/2...d-running-toddler-fight-club/?test=latestnews
> 
> It seems daily I see things that make me shake my head.
> Our society is becoming numb to things our grand parents
> would be crying over.


Exactly.

Not only that, the average unbeliever in 1940 lived a more moral life than the average professing Christian does today.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

BillS said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Not only that, the average unbeliever in 1940 lived a more moral life than the average professing Christian does today.


And that is made worse by the fact that most Christians today think that Christianity is mostly a system of morals.

Girls and boys, we live in a sick society sliding deeper and deeper into the sludge. Almost makes you want to move in with the Amish -- at least take some plays out of their playbook.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

"It's very disturbing to think anything like that could go on," Amy Bickerling, whose 4-year-old son is enrolled at the center, told Delaware Online. "I know these teachers. I go on all the field trips. I've never seen anything irregular."

This is the response of one of the mothers. Really? She's shocked that they didn't do this in front of her? She doesn't "know" these teachers. In all likelihood she met them for the first time when she was dropping her kid off to spend the day with them. 

When will we wake up & realize how brainwashed our society has become? We leave the most vulnerable, fragile, impressionable, trusting members of our family, who have no way of knowing something is not right & couldn't tell us if they did, with people we don't know then wonder why our kids are being raped, murdered, beaten, bullied, psychologically & emotionally abused, & taught values other than our own. As sick as these "teachers" are, how about the parents that left their kid with them & the society that's decided that should be "normal"?

Our society apparently needs to have the word "know", as it pertains to folks we leave our kids with, defined. You "know" someone if for several years you have been an active participant in someone's life, you a frequent visitor to their home & they to yours. You have watched their children grow up & how those children are parented. You would have no problem permenently giving them a key to your home as well as the combination to your safe. You would have no problem leaving your purse, wallet, credit cards & bank account information with them. Just a thought...


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

BillS said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Not only that, the average unbeliever in 1940 lived a more moral life than the average professing Christian does today.


That is indeed a sad fact. Sometimes mt wife even says I'm too old fashioned. What was wrong with old values????

We didn't have near the crime. Kid's acted better. And if a teacher smacked ya you didn't dare tell your parents as that would result in a second butt kickin


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

tsrwivey said:


> "It's very disturbing to think anything like that could go on," Amy Bickerling, whose 4-year-old son is enrolled at the center, told Delaware Online. "I know these teachers. I go on all the field trips. I've never seen anything irregular."
> 
> This is the response of one of the mothers. Really? She's shocked that they didn't do this in front of her? She doesn't "know" these teachers. In all likelihood she met them for the first time when she was dropping her kid off to spend the day with them.
> 
> *When will we wake up & realize how brainwashed our society has become? We leave the most vulnerable, fragile, impressionable, trusting members of our family, who have no way of knowing something is not right & couldn't tell us if they did, with people we don't know then wonder why our kids are being raped, murdered, beaten, bullied, psychologically & emotionally abused, & taught values other than our own. As sick as these "teachers"* are, how about the parents that left their kid with them & the society that's decided that should be "normal"?


You hit the nail on the head!!! Teachers are so under paid? Some administrators make $300,000 per year with an equal retirement for life after a multiyear contract. The average teacher in Texas makes $50K per year working 8.5 months with every known holiday off and an incredible health plan.
In my little town, which is pretty strict on teachers, there have been several fired. One for trying to get two 12 year old girls to act out being lesbians. Another was fired for grabbing hold of a young boy and putting him in a head lock after throwing a desk across the room. Another had anger management issues so bad I had my child removed from her class.
This idea that teachers are the holy mentors of the youth has long passed!
Teachers need extreme monitoring and be able to be fired quickly, parents need to be parents. Smack your kid and teachers want to call Child Protective Services.
I see America's teachers as a big part of our problems in this country. They want to teach all aspects of life rather than math science and English. Today they want to teach it's OK to be gay. Well not in my house! They want to teach sex. WTF business is that of theirs? They want to teach no winners and no losers because it might hurt some kids self esteem. What about teaching the child that winners work hard and they need to also? When I went to school supplies were provided, teachers have sucked up every damn dime they can. So badly that fund raisers start the first week of school. The majority of that money goes to the company making the products the teachers get the children to sell like street kids in Mexico. Little go to the kids. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

:gaah: :gaah: :gaah:

*Sorry.....Rant off.*


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

TheAnt said:


> And that is made worse by the fact that most Christians today think that Christianity is mostly a system of morals.


you mean *socially defined 'relevant' (spelled 'subjective')* morals... :gaah:


----------



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> Why the Hell would I want to read something I'm LIVING now?


We are at the bread and circus stage near the end IMO,

It may seem overwhelming trying to face such an a moral, do what feels good, everything is ok society. It is hard to try and raise your kids to have proper values (they are not old fashion, they are proper, there is NOT a narural progression about what is right and wrong). I have found that what works best for me is to each day tell/ pledge to myself that TODAY I will do what is right, teach my children what is right and do what I can to improve society, tomorrow I get up and do it again.

Never give up the fight to do what is right, the price to far too great.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

So, what are these children's fathers doing about this?

I ask because not too long ago these "teachers" would have received a visit and have their asses beat within an inch of their lives, dragged out into the street where understanding cops would cuff 'em and haul them to jail.

But, now that men have been sissyfied and told "no, no, no" from engaging in manly behavior, this is what results. 

Fight club! Yeah, they would have had a fight club all right!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

This started long ago.But I blame the people as a whole and especially the parents who act like servants to their kids.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Magus said:


> Ever read rise and fall of the Roman empire?


This was my first thought, too. So we're turning our kids into mini-gladiators for the amusement of the mob...? I suppose the animal-welfare folks would object if we got the lions involved...

Dios mio!


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

This kind of behavior is EXACTLY why I quit my high paying executive secretary job 11 years ago to stay home with my kids. I heard a daycare teacher using swear words with 2 yr olds and I had enough. If I had seen fight club at my daycare I would have gone balistic!!! It's never ever worth it to let other people raise your children for you. If you can't make the sacrifices necessary to raise them, you shouldn't have them.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

While I agree that the stupification of America is on the fast track, I will also point out that evil has been with us since the beginning. Pedophiles, rapist, robbers & thieves have lived among us since long before JC walked the earth. Depravity and darkness are not recent additions to the world we live in; history is chalk full of both horrendous acts and inaction by those who could have stopped it. Perhaps this is what Magus was trying to say.

The difference today is that we have limitless means of communication and news outlets who exist only to provide us with as much bad and shocking news as possible. Fear mongers and sensationalists who at every turn scour the world for the worst news possible in hopes of tearing us down a little more every day. But there is good news out there and stories of people making the world a better place; somehow the media tends to miss those and people aren't looking for those stories anyway.


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

Moby76065 said:


> You hit the nail on the head!!! Teachers are so under paid? Some administrators make $300,000 per year with an equal retirement for life after a multiyear contract. The average teacher in Texas makes $50K per year working 8.5 months with every known holiday off and an incredible health plan.
> In my little town, which is pretty strict on teachers, there have been several fired. One for trying to get two 12 year old girls to act out being lesbians. Another was fired for grabbing hold of a young boy and putting him in a head lock after throwing a desk across the room. Another had anger management issues so bad I had my child removed from her class.
> This idea that teachers are the holy mentors of the youth has long passed!
> Teachers need extreme monitoring and be able to be fired quickly, parents need to be parents. Smack your kid and teachers want to call Child Protective Services.
> ...


Not all teachers want to teach the liberal agenda. Keep in mind that when a school or school district accepts federal funds the have to either abide be the agenda set forth or they loose their funding. Short and sweet. The government NEEDS to get the hell out of the education business!!

I know this crap took place in a daycare and not a public school. IMO, these "teachers" should be made examples of. There are no longer consequences for committing crimes! Plea bargain it down, do some friggin community service and go right back to the evil you were doing!! There is a LOT of crap broke right now. Not too sure it is even fixable anymore.


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm not 100% sure this is all accurate, but maybe/obviously Paul Harvey was way ahead of everyone else in 1965.

http://nation.foxnews.com/paul-harvey/2012/03/21/1965-if-i-were-devil-warning-nation-paul-harvey


----------



## ROBIE (Jul 10, 2012)

Is this enough to make you go to your church or house of worship and get right with the Lord? Or do we need more sick and deprived stories? 

If our morals have fallen so far, then the only place to find help is in the church! The government can not do anything about morals no matter who's doing the talking. 

We can all talk/post about how wicked this, but it's going to take alot more DOING something(church, strenthening your family values, helping others) to make a change. 

I dont meen to come across as rude or too preacher-ish, but news like this alway moves me to pray. 


Robie


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> While I agree that the stupification of America is on the fast track, I will also point out that evil has been with us since the beginning. Pedophiles, rapist, robbers & thieves have lived among us since long before JC walked the earth. Depravity and darkness are not recent additions to the world we live in; history is chalk full of both horrendous acts and inaction by those who could have stopped it. Perhaps this is what Magus was trying to say.


while evil is nothing new, babies & kids spending the majority of their waking hours with strangers is new.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't think going to church is the answer. Morals and integrity can exist outside of religious beliefs. I would be willing to bet that the "adults" that participated in this incident are Christian. Going to church or holding religious beliefs doesn't automatically make you a good person.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

This is what happens when corporations teach people at an early age to worship money.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

ContinualHarvest said:


> This is what happens when corporations teach people at an early age to worship money.


parents & grandparents teach kids values by the way they live & what influences they allow in the lives of their children.


----------



## radio477 (Feb 9, 2012)

Church,,, really???? You do not have to go to church to find God or his ways. Most churches have been corrupted themselves, ( catholic priest, openly gay preachers, jihadist,) the devil and his minions seem be everywhere. Doesn't the bible teach that governments, churches and political systems will be corrupt at the end of days? Pray, prepare, and by all means instill morals and values in your children. Just don't expect a lot of help from outside sources. 
Peace be on to thee


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

tsrwivey said:


> parents & grandparents teach kids values by the way they live & what influences they allow in the lives of their children.


I totally agree but when mom and dad are away working or if they are even in the picture, the tele sitter (TV) is often used to keep the kids quiet in some (too many) households.

We don't allow TV in the bedrooms or kitchen in our house. And most of the shows we watch are on the more educational channels.

I try to teach the boy how to do outdoor stuff and how to treat other people with respect. He knows better than to hurt someone without justification.

I've observed him interacting with friends and notice that sometimes he's the one saying to lay off another kid if they are being picked on.

More parents need to take the time to teach their kids to be good people, if they don't it's a disservice to the kid and the community in which they live.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> I don't think going to church is the answer. Morals and integrity can exist outside of religious beliefs. I would be willing to bet that the "adults" that participated in this incident are Christian. Going to church or holding religious beliefs doesn't automatically make you a good person.


Going to church may not be the answer, but sitting at home on the internet certainly isn't. Yes, morality and a code of honor can exist outside of faith but doing so requires total dependence on yourself and your own ability to set and maintain the standard (no matter what). It's almost impossible to explain to someone without faith how truly glorious life is when you have faith. Of course hypocritical "christians" don't help matters either.


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

ContinualHarvest said:


> .
> 
> More parents need to take the time to teach their kids to be good people, if they don't it's a disservice to the kid and the community in which they live.


 Quoted for truth!!

It is the parents RESPONSIBILITY to raise their children, too many parents treat school as daycare!! WTF!!! If you aren't grown up enough to raise a child, then KEEP YOUR PANTS ON!! It's no wonder there are so many people acting like psychotic a-holes! They're everywhere!!


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Trust me on this*



valannb22 said:


> I don't think going to church is the answer. Morals and integrity can exist outside of religious beliefs. I would be willing to bet that the "adults" that participated in this incident are Christian. Going to church or holding religious beliefs doesn't automatically make you a good person.


Trust me on this.

Christians frown of toddler fight clubs !


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Moby76065 said:


> You hit the nail on the head!!! Teachers are so under paid? Some administrators make $300,000 per year with an equal retirement for life after a multiyear contract. The average teacher in Texas makes $50K per year working 8.5 months with every known holiday off and an incredible health plan.
> 
> ... I see America's teachers as a big part of our problems in this country. They want to teach all aspects of life rather than math science and English. Today they want to teach it's OK to be gay. Well not in my house! They want to teach sex. WTF business is that of theirs? They want to teach no winners and no losers because it might hurt some kids self esteem. What about teaching the child that winners work hard and they need to also? When I went to school supplies were provided, teachers have sucked up every damn dime they can. So badly that fund raisers start the first week of school. The majority of that money goes to the company making the products the teachers get the children to sell like street kids in Mexico. Little go to the kids. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> 
> ...


You'll get no argument from me on this one. I went to college late in life and man was it an eye-opener! It's one of the reasons I don't believe we have much hope for this nation. Most colleges and universities are hopelessly liberal and they're the people indoctrinating the teachers who go out to indoctrinate our children. I know there are many fine teachers out there but they're working in a system that's totally corrupt. My oldest daughter was pretty good at debate but said that the teachers would argue against her in class. When I spoke to the teachers they said that they had to, to get the "alternative" viewpoint across because my daughter "was too good" and the other kids couldn't counter her argument. This was in the eight grade. It was also the last year she attended public school.

The Montana Human Rights Network (the most liberal organization in the state) printed an editorial against homeschooling because they wanted all children to be taught "diversity" and "tolerance" and did not feel that home/private schools did an adequate job. They believed that all children should go to public school. Liberals do not want our children educated ... they want them indoctrinated.



Jezcruzen said:


> So, what are these children's fathers doing about this?
> 
> I ask because not too long ago these "teachers" would have received a visit and have their asses beat within an inch of their lives, dragged out into the street where understanding cops would cuff 'em and haul them to jail.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately most American children don't have fathers at home and many more do not have fathers taking an active role in their lives. Divorce is one of the greatest evils we face as a society. Men have been marginalized as have parents in general. The homosexuals want us to believe that the male/female presence is not important for the development of children. The feminists want us to believe that fathers/husbands are not important in a child's life. When people get divorced the fathers are often the parent that's been marginalized. He now becomes the "negotiator" who must make deals instead of take his rightful role of family leader.

Unfortunately, many men have also thrown in the towel and have either withdrawn from the battle or succumbed to the enemy's propaganda.

Liberalism has totally destroyed this nation and I see little hope for the future without a major cultural revolution. Unfortunately the church, which should be the on the front lines of cultural revolution, has become irrelavent. They've become more like corporate America serving up a religion that's more suited to filling the sanctuary than bringing about true Christianity.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Church*



mosquitomountainman said:


> You'll get no argument from me on this one. I went to college late in life and man was it an eye-opener! It's one of the reasons I don't believe we have much hope for this nation. Most colleges and universities are hopelessly liberal and they're the people indoctrinating the teachers who go out to indoctrinate our children. I know there are many fine teachers out there but they're working in a system that's totally corrupt. My oldest daughter was pretty good at debate but said that the teachers would argue against her in class. When I spoke to the teachers they said that they had to, to get the "alternative" viewpoint across because my daughter "was too good" and the other kids couldn't counter her argument. This was in the eight grade. It was also the last year she attended public school.
> 
> The Montana Human Rights Network (the most liberal organization in the state) printed an editorial against homeschooling because they wanted all children to be taught "diversity" and "tolerance" and did not feel that home/private schools did an adequate job. They believed that all children should go to public school. Liberals do not want our children educated ... they want them indoctrinated.
> 
> ...


If your church is part of the problem, maybe you should seek out a church that will not let you join until you have had a personal experiance with God and know him and that he has accepted you,(not the other way around).

The church that you join, should be totally about the worship of God and not a social club.

It's members should be sinners who see them selves as sinners saved by grace and not by their own works.

Christ should be the head of your church and not a pastor , priest or governing board.

The rules of order should be the scripture and the goverment of the body should be by the body through a democratic process.

It's services should be led by the spirit and not by the pastor or a program written in advance.

Any member should be free to speak or move as the spirit of God moves them without reproach.

This church is going to be small not large and you will likely know most every member.

The spirit will cause you to love everybody and there will be no malice in it.

That is what a church is.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

BillM said:


> If your church is part of the problem, maybe you should seek out a church that will not let you join until you have had a personal experiance with God and know him and that he has accepted you,(not the other way around).
> 
> The church that you join, should be totally about the worship of God and not a social club.
> 
> ...


Gotta be careful of diverting this into a religious discussion here! When the church began "seeker sensitive" services they lost their focus. Jesus wasn't crucified because he preached "I'm okay, You're okay." I could go on in more detail but when the church lost it's focus it also lost the power to change society. That's too bad. One of the primary things that made this country great is the strong Christian influence in it's early history. I know there will be those who will trot out the "bad" stuff done by the "church" but overall, which non-Christian nation would they prefer to live in?


----------

